# Useful tools thread ---manufactured for bikes or not.



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*PLEASE READ!!!!*

THIS FIRST POST BEFORE POSTING YOUR OWN -- THANK YOU!

I am gonna ask that you _*PLEASE *_keep replies limited to comments on usefulness, alternatives and sources etc. PLEASE TRY TO AVOID THE "REPLY WITH QUOTE" feature.  IE RELEVANT POSTS! 

If you need to- use the THUMBS UP feature- if you simply agree -were helped -etc. (will see how this goes!) If good enough maybe we can get a sticky.

If you have _questions_ PLEASE PM OR EMAIL ME or THE POSTER of the item you have questions on.

*THANK YOU FOR HELPING MAKE THIS A USEFUL RESOURCE! *
==========================================================================

START WITH A TAP. *Gooseneck pinch bolt holes* (and bolts) seem to have a *special thread* for the most part *3/8" 20TPI* (Threads per Inch)

vs 16NC (16 TPI National Coarse) or 24NF(24 TPI National Fine)  (NF=National Fine and NC=National Coarse, being US Standard Thread Designations)

I got mine here:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=251517638892 $10 shipped and Fast service.








Works like a charm!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks, just ordered mine!

This is my favorite tool.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kano-Kroil-...aultDomain_0&hash=item35de6e0e9c#ht_372wt_916


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*Digital Caliper*

CABE crops the pix clip to see the end with the depth measurement:




A digital caliper for precise measuring I am sure it is not accurate like a $$$$$$$ starrett but good enough for bike work. Probably cheaper at auction but I searched BUY IT NOW shipps from US ONLY when searching DIGITAL CALIPER.


I do not know the seller but it was important to me to buy one that ships from USA not China or hong kong. I got a carbon fiber one but I see stainless as well. I paid under $7 by shopping but was not worth the $3 bux just buy it.

Measures inside outside depth in both metric and Inch. Can't beat it!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=310969875432

Yes:






NO -noitce oval hole at far end -NO depth measuring possible


----------



## vincev (Nov 11, 2014)

Work stand.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 11, 2014)

*5" length of coat hanger*

When replacing chains on anything with a rear derailleur I use a short piece of coat hanger with both ends bent in the same direction in a "J" shape to hook through the 3rd or 4th link of each end of the chain after I've installed the chain on the sprockets. This way I can check for correct chain length and makes it a whole lot easier and quicker to put the chain back together with my chain breaker.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

underestimated:





Park Tool FFG-2 frame and fork alignment gauge set:
http://www.parktool.com/product/frame-and-fork-end-alignment-gauge-set-ffg-2


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

Snap ring pliers, used here mostly for spreading clamps and stems just a bit while installing stuff:


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

Hozan C-203 lockring pliers, for adjusting headsets


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

Park SG-1 fork steer tube cutting guide:


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 11, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, thread files will save your bacon:
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item..._ID=651967&group_ID=675361&store=&dir=catalog
Many different sources in at least SAE, Metric and Whitworth.


----------



## bike (Nov 11, 2014)

*Funny cause (thread files)*



Andrew Gorman said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, thread files will save your bacon:
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item..._ID=651967&group_ID=675361&store=&dir=catalog
> Many different sources in at least SAE, Metric and Whitworth.




I was working with this to fix the threads on the goose neck

Files only work on outside threads!
Each file has 8 different threads (4 under the plasic handle)










Had it since the 80s--disgraceful maintenance I know


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 12, 2014)

bike said:


> I am gonna ask that you _*PLEASE *_keep replies limited to comments on usefulness, alternatives and sources etc. IE RELEVANT!
> If you need to- use the THUMBS UP feature- if you simply agree -were helped -etc. (will see how this goes!) If good enough maybe we can get a sticky.
> 
> START WITH A TAP. Goosenecks seem to have a special thread for the most part 3/8" 20TPI vs 16nc or 24nf standard
> ...



curious to know what you use this tool for?


----------



## bike (Nov 12, 2014)

*^^^^ sorry to say you did not read the post^^^^*



SJ_BIKER said:


> curious to know what you use this tool for?




your post is EXCACTLY what I asked people not to do- so much so my paranoid self thinks you did it on purpose

READ the post and it tells exactly what the tool is for. And asks people not to reply with quote unless it helps the post- 

PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!! READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

PM if email if you have questions. Clogging up the post just makes it worth-less...

Thank you.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bike Smith Design makes two excellent tools:

Cotter press: http://www.bikesmithdesign.com/CotterPress/

Fix Cup tool: http://www.bikesmithdesign.com/BBTool/

Usually the single biggest pain on a 3-piece crank bike is when you have a frozen cotter. The press really goes to town on them and drives them out.

Other than those, I'm a big fan of the Park chain tool for standard chains. I use a modified, Sunlite "mini chain" tool for skip tooth, also a great item to have.

http://www.parktool.com/product/chain-tool-ct-3-2

http://www.amazon.com/Tool-Chain-Breaker-Pyramid-Mini/dp/B000AO9P0W

I also love high quality, adjustable wrenches. They let you work seamlessly between Whitworth, Imperial, and metric:

https://www.channellock.com/8WCB-Adjustable-Wrench.aspx

For those VERY wide, slender nuts (such as you find on a headset or a single piece crank on the chainring side), I like a plumber's trap wrench:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KH5O19E...6005993&sr=1&keywords=adjustable+drain+wrench

Finally, anyone who works on bikes should have a good Dremel rotary tool with a set of cutting wheels, grinding stones, and wire brushes:

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/tools/Pages/CategoryProducts.aspx?catid=2013


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 15, 2014)

Also- buy yourself a _good_ socket set. I got an old, US-made Craftsman set years ago as a gift. It's the medium-sized set that comes in a little case. You'll never want a cheap-o socket set again once you've gotten used to a well made, precise set of sockets/ratchets.

And if you're big on not buggering screw heads, buy a "gunsmith's" screwdriver set. These sets usually have very precise heads/bits in a wide variety of sizes and shapes. Gunsmiths require them to very precisely match a variety of screws on guns, and as part of their trade, they cannot afford to bugger screw heads. The sets are made with that in mind.


----------



## bike (Nov 15, 2014)

*Some Schwinn tools were made by Snap On*

Sometimes you can get lucky and get a deal on ebay.

I bought snap on tools starting in high school
Good wrenches and sockets. Things I used regularly- 
That said I like my old craftsman socket wrenches with the thumb release and finger wheel
-good for greasy hands... Snap on high polish is beautful but ..slippery

Reading about FLANK DRIVE keeps me buying those snap on tools
http://www.snapon.com/tools/hand-tools.asp


----------



## bike (Jan 1, 2015)

*stolen from another thread*



detroitbike said:


> The best tool for nice straight cuts is a Ratchet cable cutter ..
> Years ago an old time bike guy showed me how to cut Cab tire
> so the seam was invisible and he used one of these.
> see ebay listing :
> ...






http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=188583
Thanks!


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 5, 2015)

*Vintage Bendix tool*

Vintage Bendix Wrench Locknut & Expander remover/holder.
     Works Great.


----------

